# cartoony graphics in games.



## treelover (Nov 22, 2019)

can't stand them, just DL Darksiders 3 and yes, CG, tried to play rage 2, and not only poor graphics, but yes, cartoon graphics, the outerworlds has great game play, but just couldn't be doing with cartoon graphics, much prefer realism.

at least they are all on xbox pc game pass, so didn't have to buy them.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 22, 2019)

You'd change your mind if you ever played Legend of Zelda BoTW.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 22, 2019)

The problem with "realistic" graphics is that they work very poorly for people. I'd rather have a proper overall stylised look than anyone try to make real-looking people because it never works and is just uncanny valley.

Actually I'd generally rather have a deliberate style than an attempt at ultra-realism because otherwise every game looks the same. It doesn't need to be cartoony so much as individual - you can do a lot with lighting and shaders.

ETA: BOTW is a good example.


----------



## treelover (Nov 22, 2019)

Dishonered 2 is acceptable, but you can use reshade


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2019)

Cartoon graphics for me please 






















Vs


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2019)

aye, i never really liked Nintendo arcade game type shit either, and find games like Borderlands offputting too.
And what's with grown ups playing stuff like Animal Crossing without any shame at all?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2019)

On another (third) hand, I love the oil painting looks of the Dishonored games. Every frame is utterly beautiful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2019)

8ball said:


> On another (third) hand, I love the oil painting looks of the Dishonored games. Every frame is utterly beautiful.


too fucking hard though and too fucking dark


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> too fucking hard though and too fucking dark



Yeah, very dark.  Difficulty wise, I love the immersion.  You need to approach it as if you were really there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2019)

I gotta believe!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't mind simple graphics or 8 but graphics but when games deliberately ape Playmobil I don't get them.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2020)

Artists gonna art.


----------



## gosub (Jan 5, 2020)

Day of the tentacle ftw


----------



## Chz (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm generally in favour of stylised graphics, cartoony or not. But The Outer Worlds looked utter shite.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 12, 2020)

Favourite graphics in a game I've been playing recently: Hyper Light Drifter. Carefully stylised and beautiful pixel art with an overall consistent aesthetic.


----------

